# cd/mp3 players in m/home



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you are thinking of changing or upgrading the radio in your motorhome consider having a cd/mp3 player fitted. We did this recently and it's absolutely perfect for m/homes. We can get up to 10 albums on one mp3 cd so it reduces clutter in the cab. We thought it would be expensive, but paid £250 for a mid range jvc model (kd-sc900r) complete with an extra set of rear speakers and free fitting (except the speakers). The radio we took out of the van will upgrade the old radio in the car.
If you do go for it, make sure you get one with a random play facility and also a remote control. I would consider these essential for the m/h lifestyle, you will realise they are worth it when you can sit in the rear of the van and change tracks at the touch of a button and listen to your choice of favorite music all night without having to change a single cd (although sadly you'll still have to get up to top up your drink). Much better than having one of those (expensive) multi cd changers fitted.


pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Another alternative is to buy a combination TV and DVD, this way you have a TV, DVD, MP3,SVCD, and CD player all in one, I think mine cost about £110.00 it's a cheap Bush.

Happy listening
Ken S.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

I know it's a small point but don't forget to tell your insurer that you have "modified" the van....sound systems often figure in their list of questions when u first insure.

nobby


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Our van came fitted with a CD player / radio. We have ALL our music in .mp3 format on the PC, and backed-up on an iPod which is ideal for storing music (we have over 150 albums on it)

Unfortunately the CD player doesn't have a line-input so we have two choices...

1) Illegally use the FM transmitter option for the iPod.

2) Sell the CD player, and upgrade to one that's got a line input - the preferred solution. Anyone want a VDO Drayton CD2502?


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know of a DAB car Radio? Im in the market shortly to replace the one in Chugg which has outlived 4 cars. I am hesitant to buy a conventional car stereo in the event of the wavebands changing. Oh preferably one with a remote hee hee. (Sheesh you would think going 6 foot to change channels would be too much work for some)

A


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We had to walk nearly 7ft 6ins to change channels on the old one, hence the remote & mp3's for the replacement model. Me, lazy? nah...Now if i could just get the fridge relocated closer to the dinette........


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Our van came with a CD/Radio, but I bought a portable DVD/CD player for the TV, that way by using the DVD writer at home I can copy my existing DVD's for (Personal) use in the van, thus we can have a plentifull supply of viewing for those rainy day's.

P.S. Oh, and Peejay, I can beat your 'lazy remote', the DVD's remote and I almost sit within reaching distance  ........now that's lazy.


----------

